# FX in HD



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Well, I'm depressed. I just read on another thread that "Rescue Me" was actually in HD (on Direct and where available on some cable systems).

Every night I watch Jon Stewart, but I'm not looking forward to having Comedy Central in HD. While I think it's good for Dish to offer the Viacom lineup "soon" rolleyes in the TurboHD packages, from a programming standpoint I'd trade the whole Viacom lineup for FX just because of the grownup programming.

Oh well. Apparently we either will get it sometime after summer or lose the SD version, depending on the "negotiations."


----------



## gargoyle8 (Mar 1, 2008)

does it really matter. no disrespect intended. but if they do ever offer fx hd, no doubt they will create another package out of its 20 or so they now have, to charge you more $ to get it. lets face it, every time dish adds a channel, they put an * beside it and require you to pay more to get it. i mean, they have so many packages and exceptions to each package now, that not even some of the greatest engineers of our time at echo star can keep up with them, much less a CSR in india that cant afford dish anyway.


----------



## DustoMan (Jul 16, 2005)

We all have channels we would "trade" for others. I for one wouldn't mind if Bravo, HGTV, Biography, WGN, etc. disappeared and SPEED and BBC America (even though I know most of it would not be in HD - I want the clearer picture) would be uplinked in their place. We all have out individual tastes and it would be different if DISH would never add anything... they do.. maybe not as fast as we would all like. But the HD programming is coming.


----------



## titanzguard (Apr 29, 2009)

I just got DISH last week and this is a channel I lost when switching over. I left Comcast, which had FX HD, and was surprised DISH did not have FX HD. Although I do not care much for their TV series, I do like to watch movies in HD and FX shows a lot of movies. For example last night they were showing X MEN: The Last Stand. It looked okay in SD but I have seen it in HD before and it looks much better. I am really hoping we get FX HD.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Been waiting for FX as well as AMC in HD for several years now with no luck and no real word on the horizon. 

You would think with Dish bleeding customers each quarter they would add some channels people are screaming for to keep the masses happy....


----------



## inazsully (Oct 3, 2006)

FX is one of the few very popular channels not to be offered in HD by Dish. It does offer HD content. It does show movies and TV series in HD. It has been available for some time now in HD. Dish is losing customers at an alarming rate. DUH!


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

phrelin said:


> Well, I'm depressed. I just read on another thread that "Rescue Me" was actually in HD (on Direct and where available on some cable systems).
> 
> Every night I watch Jon Stewart, but I'm not looking forward to having Comedy Central in HD. While I think it's good for Dish to offer the Viacom lineup "soon" rolleyes in the TurboHD packages, from a programming standpoint I'd trade the whole Viacom lineup for FX just because of the grownup programming.
> 
> Oh well. Apparently we either will get it sometime after summer or lose the SD version, depending on the "negotiations."


I'd like to see It's always sunny in Philly... Maybe in September?


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

I've been recording American Idol in SD for weeks...decided to record it in HD. Wow, what a difference....at least you knew it when you switched.


----------



## inazsully (Oct 3, 2006)

finniganps said:


> I've been recording American Idol in SD for weeks...decided to record it in HD. Wow, what a difference....at least you knew it when you switched.


Yep, American Idol uses some top notch HD equipment and it shows. Why would you record it in SD for weeks instead of HD?


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

DISH needs to get both FX and CW.

*Why would you record ANYTHING in SD?*

OMG! I've turned into an HD snob!


----------



## GB1 (Dec 7, 2006)

^^^^^ welcome to the club!


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

inazsully said:


> Yep, American Idol uses some top notch HD equipment and it shows. Why would you record it in SD for weeks instead of HD?


Space issue - SD doesn't take up nearly as much space on the HDD.


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

American Idol in Standard Def? Blasphemy! One of the best looking HD shows around! Shows you how good 720p can look.


----------



## iamnotherbert (Mar 9, 2009)

dmspen said:


> Why would you record ANYTHING in SD?


Last thing I want is my three year old's Sesame Street episodes crowding out the latest episode of Fringe. She'll get her TV in SD and she'll like it!


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

To all you who are low on space..external hard drive. Then you can move HD to HDD.
I have a 500gb WD HDD with HD all over it. 

I'm trying to think of more acronyms with D's in them... 
Don't say it! D'oh...BFD.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

I am amassing a library of programming, each type or series is on a different HDD.

I am using the Thermaltake BlacX SATA USB 2.0 HDD docking station.

Just pop the drive in to watch or archive.

Dog Whisperer on a 250GB HDD.

Another drive for kids programming, etc.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

EHD's give you so much flexibility. I have four Western Digital MyBook Essential 750GB Hard Drives. Two are essentially full of movies, some we have seen, some not.

But two are used for "season shifting" with one about 3/4 full of fall/winter shows ready for use in the period beginning in a couple of weeks as the broadcast network programming ends. The other 1/4 full of a few spring series shows that will probably be used in August and September and/or during the Thanksgiving to New Years period.


----------



## fredp (Jun 2, 2007)

phrelin said:


> EHD's give you so much flexibility. I have four Western Digital MyBook Essential 750GB Hard Drives. Two are essentially full of movies, some we have seen, some not.
> 
> But two are used for "season shifting" with one about 3/4 full of fall/winter shows ready for use in the period beginning in a couple of weeks as the broadcast network programming ends. The other 1/4 full of a few spring series shows that will probably be used in August and September and/or during the Thanksgiving to New Years period.


Ah...ok what has EHD's have to do with your first FX post? Yeah I'm with you on the lack of FX-HD... or the other perennial SPEED.. but Charlie most likely for whatever reason won't put them in the Turbo packages just like FNC or its business channel for those who just want HD. Maybe the change in upper management will help but I don't hold out much hope for that. As for multiple EHD's, they're fine as long as you stay with DISH(yes I have one too)... Otherwise, well you can back up your PC so much... and just give the rest as Christmas gifts.


----------

